# internal drainage of pseudocyst by cyst-gastrostomy



## elkecranfill (Jan 28, 2009)

I have posted this question on other forums without much success. One of our surgeons is looking to perform an open surgical procedure to drain a pancreatic pseudocyst internally into the stomach, then place an external drain. The closest code we found was 48520 but were not sure if it required an additional code for the external drain from the stomach.

Any thoughts? 

Thank you,

E. Cranfill, CPC


----------

